# Sensor para detectar agua



## arisosillo (May 15, 2009)

Necesito ayuda para encontrar un dispositivo que detecte agua y si puede ser con sensores infrarrojos o ultravioletas mejor que mejor.Agradecería un montón vuestra aportación...
El circuito puede ser el que sea,lo único lo ya citado del metodo de deteccion por infrarrojos o ultravioleta..
Muchas gracias.


----------



## eddy70 (May 15, 2009)

hola puedes utilizar el buscador interno del foro, hay varios circuitos que te pueden servir te anexo uno de aqui del foro.


----------



## snowboard (May 16, 2009)

¿como que detecte agua?, ¿para medir nivel de un pozo o para saber si va agua por una cañería cerrada?


----------



## javielchispas (May 17, 2009)

Entiendo que uno del tipo de los sensores de lluvia de los limpiaparabrisas. No tengo ni idea de como funcionan, sólo creo que por infrarrojos. Lucubro que el agua tendrá unos niveles de reflexión particulares.  De lo que encuentres más interesante cuelga un enlace.   
Saludos.


----------



## RicardoE1 (May 17, 2009)

pues yo tengo este sensor de lluvia, donde dice sensor de lluvia se colocan 2 placas metalicas bien juntitas, de modo que cuando el agua pase en medio haga contacto y se active el circuito...


----------



## javielchispas (May 18, 2009)

Buena explicación:

http://www.mecanicavirtual.org/detector_lluvia.htm


----------



## karl (May 19, 2009)

un sensor optico para el paso de agua (asumo que es para un sistema de filtrado/purificación de agua por tu interes en hacerlo UV), puede funcionar con la lampara de UV que ya tienes, la pones a iluminar una plaquita de silica (las venden en los distribuidores para laboratorio como placas de cromatografia), estas brillan con la luz UV, y luego le pones un sensor de luz visible, como una fotoresistencia, (de esta forma filtras el UV ambiental y detectas nada mas los cambios en el brillo de la placa, la cual va a brillar menos cuando haya agua, ya que el agua absorbe el UV)


----------

